# Favorite Dog Books



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I figured if I got y'all to list your favorite books that feature dogs in some way or other, I'd end up finding something new I'd like to read. I'll leave it to a "cat person" to start a feline thread. Here's my list, in no particular order:


_A Night in the Lonesome October







_ by Roger Zelazny (no Kindle version), narrated by Snuff, who is Jack the Ripper's dog
_Always Faithful







_ by William Putney, "A Memoir of the Marine Dogs of WWII"
_Marley and Me







_ by John Grogan, "Life and Love with the World's Worst Dog"
_Dog On It







_ by Spencer Quinn, "A Chet and Bernie Mystery"


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Virginia Lanier -- her entire series.  Although I don't know if they are on Kindle (she passed away a few years ago--right after finishing a great finale for the series.)


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

The Call of the Wild 
White Fang
Shiloh
Old Yeller


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The one I read last month for the reading game was fantastic: The Art of Racing In The Rain.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


>


This is the first book my youngest son, now 28, read by himself. We still have that original copy. You could not tear it away from me!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I also loved The Art of Racing in the Rain.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Where the Red Fern Grows by Wilson Rawls
Shiloh by Phyllis Reynold Naylor
Love That Dog by Sharon Creech- For those who have never read this book, it is really interesting because it is essentially a YA novel that is written in poetry. 
Champ by Marcia Thornton Jones

These are all YA books, but they are all good. I also liked Marley.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't read anything canine in ages, but when I did I enjoyed these:

The Incredible Journey, by Sheila Burnford (not on Kindle)

The Plague Dogs, by Richard Adams (also not on Kindle, I hope we aren't seeing a pattern here).

And a really long time ago, most anything by Jim Kjelgaard....Absolutely none of which is available on Kindle. And they tended to be teenager or at best Young Adult books, but still very good.

Hey, does my collection of Mother Goose & Grimm cartoon books count?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I should probably add the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett in which Gaspode the talking dog ("Woof, bloody woof") plays a significant role: _Moving Pictures







_, _Men at Arms







_, _The Fifth Elephant







_, and _The Truth







_ (which also features the indominatable Wuffles).

PS: And let us not forget _Making Money







_ with Mr. Fusspot and his, uh..., toy.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Call of the Wild, Lassie, and Big Red by Jim Kjelgaard. Some of you have posted others I didn't know about, but they look so interesting, I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Another "vote" for _The Art of Racing in the Rain_. I adore that book.

I've heard great things about this book, and it's been on my Kindle as a "TBR" for ages, but I keep getting sidetracked:










I also really enjoyed this book, by a KB author:


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I laughed my way through this and need to read it again, it is hysterical!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I generally don't like mysteries, but I love Susan Conant's dog lovers mysteries. Here's her page -- there is other stuff here in addition to the dog ones. Be sure to read them in order (there are many) as they are about the same people.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=susan+conant

Looks like they haven't all been Kindleized yet, though.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I forgot Beautiful Joe--one of my all time favorites when I was a child.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I really liked Always Faithful, Nogdog gave it as a suggestion in the Quasi book game and I am glad I read it. I never would have found it on my own.


----------



## lvoynich (Jun 5, 2010)

My first thought was any of Jim Kjelgard's books (_Irish Red_, _Big Red_, _Stormy_, etc) but I see those have already been mentioned. I LOVED _The Guardian_ by Nicholas Sparks. (I should go read it again).

Not necessarily just about dogs, but I have read James Herriot's _All Creatures, Great and Small_ and _All Things, Bright and Beautiful_ numerous times.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

_The Dog Who Wouldn't Be_ by Farley Mowat. Still waiting for this to be an ebook.

I also like the Chet and Bernie mysteries by Spencer Quinn.

Mike


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Another vote for _The Art of Racing in the Rain_! One of my favorite books!

Also, for those who like cozy mysteries: Laurien Berenson's Melanie Travis series about a woman who shows standard poodles.

N


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My most favorite dog mysteries are Susan Conant's, with Laurien Berenson's a close second, but I get the feeling that both of these authors are winding their series down. In my teens the dog books I read and reread were Albert Payson Terhune's about his collies. Only a couple that are out of copyright are available for Kindle, but I think Lad: A Dog is one and it was one of his best.

Donna Ball is now a KB author. She's putting out some of her backlist books as an indie, including her Raine Stockton books, which are mysteries that feature a Golden Retriever.
http://www.amazon.com/Smoky-Mountain-Tracks-ebook/dp/B003H9LJW4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Dawn (dpinmd) - Thanks.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> Donna Ball is now a KB author. She's putting out some of her backlist books as an indie, including her Raine Stockton books, which are mysteries that feature a Golden Retriever.
> http://www.amazon.com/Smoky-Mountain-Tracks-ebook/dp/B003H9LJW4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> Dawn (dpinmd) - Thanks.


Thanks, Ellen. I am off to take a look at these!

N


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Basilius said:


>


Looks interesting: downloading the sample now.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Looks interesting: downloading the sample now.


It's a clever, fun book. Reads much faster than its length.

But, it doesn't actually have a whole lot to do with a dog. There's a dog in it, but...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Basilius said:


>


That one does look fun, but I still haven't read "Three Men in a Boat" so I gotta do that first. It's been on my list forever ><


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

You will really enjoy Watchers. It is one of the few books I have read more than once.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Even though the first and best in the series isn't available for Kindle, I can't help but mention Emily Carmichael's romances featuring Piggy, the Corgi. The first book is "Finding Mr. Right," and I laughed as hard over it as anything I've ever read. The second in the series, "Diamond in the Ruff," is available for Kindle, but while an enjoyable read isn't up to the standard of the first one IMO. The third "Gone to the Dogs" is also available for Kindle and while better than the second book is still not as great as the first. If you're still willing to read paper and can get your hands on Finding Mr. Right I highly recommend it to any dog lover.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Favorite fun dog book is a series based on "Walter the Farting Dog"  by William Kotzinkle, Glenn Murray, Elizabeth Gundy & Audrey Coleman.  The books make me laugh out loud and my nieces love them.    

Also a big fan of "Where the Red Fern Grows" by Wilson Rawls.  I haven't read this one in years because of the tear factor.  Also love Dean Koontz' novels with dog characters...you can tell from his writing that he is a dog lover.

Unfortunately, neither Walter or Red Fern appear to be available on Kindle.  Although I have to admit the Walter series probably wouldn't translate well into Kindle with all of the pictures.  The illustrations are fantastic.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Back when I was a youngster, I read all the dog books by Albert Payson Terhune and liked them a lot. They are more in the way of YA books. I tried to read one a few years ago, and just couldn't get into it.

Quite a few of these are public domain, it appears, and are in the Kindle store.


Mike


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

_James Herriot's Favorite Dog Stories_ is one the best dog books I have ever read. Unfortunately, none of his books are currently available in digital format.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rescuing Sprite: A Dog Lover's Story of Joy and Anguish


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> _The Dog Who Wouldn't Be_ by Farley Mowat. Still waiting for this to be an ebook.


Another vote for this one. I have read it several times.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

This is my serious selection. Read it back a few years ago on someones recommendation. This wasn't my normal genre, I ended up loving it.

_--- changed to Kindle ebook link_


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

And my not so serious dog selection. Just because Beth O is cute and her hubby has entertained me for years. I did purchase this but have not read it yet.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My favorite is Clara: The Story of the Pug Who Ruled my Life by Margot Kaufman. Of course it's not available on kindle though  utterly hilarious.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I read & liked The Incredible Journey. It wasn't kindlelized yet.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

James Herriot's Dog Stories 

Sorry. I design software for a living, but can't for the life of me figure out how to insert a picture or link.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

laa0325 said:


> James Herriot's Dog Stories
> 
> Sorry. I design software for a living, but can't for the life of me figure out how to insert a picture or link.


Use the "KindleBoards Link Maker" link near the bottom of each page.  (Note that you have to use the "Manual Version of Link-Maker" for Kindle books, as the more user-friendly version does not talk to that part of the database.)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I just read an article on Slate that spoke of a dog barking in the distance as a cliche in novels. When I search dog barking on Trixie, I get 8 pages of results. Didn't look at how many are actually examples of what the author meant.

Speaking of Trixies ... Trixie Koontz. (Bring Kleenix)































This book is older, but timely. It's about people who go into disasters and rescue animals. There's a section on Exxon Valdez:










The fact that all these books have either Golden Retrievers or Yellow Labs on the cover, unintentional.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Hands down, my favorite dog book is _The Art of Racing in the Rain_, but I just started a newly published book called _A Dog's Purpose_ by Bruce Cameron, and I can tell it's going to come a verrry close second.

I'm not getting linkmaker to work, so I copied and pasted the link here:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dogs-Purpose-ebook/dp/B003OUXE7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280105541&sr=1-1

It's $10.99 ($1 more than I said I would pay for a book). I'm willing to bet it will come down in price, but I decided to pay the extra buck because I wanted to read it NOW! I'm certainly not willing to do that for a lot of books I buy, but I'll make the exception for this one: it truly is a keeper!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Toby said:


> I read & liked The Incredible Journey. It wasn't kindlelized yet.


I'm a big fan of The Incredible Journey. Really enjoyed the story. Of course, Old Yeller is also a favorite and a big reason why I always wanted to get a yellow lab growing up (which I never did). Though now I'm an adult I finally did. What smart dogs.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> The one I read last month for the reading game was fantastic: The Art of Racing In The Rain.


I LOVED that book! Read it last year on a quick three-day out of town trip and zoomed through it. Couldn't put it down.

I also liked Kate DiCamillo's _Because of Winn Dixie_.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I knew I was forgetting one. This one stayed with me. If you've ever known a dog that's been bounced around, this one will hit home. Alternately sad and hopeful, it's called _A Dog's Life: Autobiography of a Stray_ by Ann M. Martin.

I see it's available in paper and audio, but not e-book.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Donna Ball is now a KB author. She's putting out some of her backlist books as an indie, including her Raine Stockton books, which are mysteries that feature a Golden Retriever.
> http://www.amazon.com/Smoky-Mountain-Tracks-ebook/dp/B003H9LJW4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


I started Smoky Mountain Tracks last night and highly recommend it. I've already gotten the next one up in the series. Also have Rottweiler Rescue in the queue.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Another vote here for ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN by Garth Stein. He's a really funny, nice guy (met him when he came to Cincinnati), and the book is highly entertaining and original. It's actually told from the dog's POV, which is unique. It's also about the dog, but about so much more at the same time, and that was what I loved about it. 

I've also heard good things about STAY by Allie Larkin, and I think Kristan Higgins always has dogs in her books.

And I have to admit, since getting (and falling in love with) my dog Riley, I've started to include dogs in most of my stories too... *sheepish grin* They're just such lovable creatures!

Kristan (not Higgins )


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And now for something completely different. I couldn't decide whether to add this to the list or not, then figured, what the heck?











This book is not for everyone (violence, language, other gross stuff) and is to _The Art of Racing in the Rain_ as, oh, "Shaun of the Dead" is to "Sleepless in Seattle". However, it does include an important secondary character in the form of a Irish Setter (or some reddish dog) named Molly, who plays a critical role in the story from time to time. I didn't think I'd like this book, but something made me try the sample, and I decided I had to continue.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hands down, my favorite book of _any_ kind!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Blanche said:


> Favorite fun dog book is a series based on "Walter the Farting Dog" by William Kotzinkle, Glenn Murray, Elizabeth Gundy & Audrey Coleman. The books make me laugh out loud and my nieces love them.
> 
> Also a big fan of "Where the Red Fern Grows" by Wilson Rawls. I haven't read this one in years because of the tear factor. Also love Dean Koontz' novels with dog characters...you can tell from his writing that he is a dog lover.
> 
> Unfortunately, neither Walter or Red Fern appear to be available on Kindle. Although I have to admit the Walter series probably wouldn't translate well into Kindle with all of the pictures. The illustrations are fantastic.


I love the Walter books! I use them with my students all the time. There is a second book, but I can't remember the name. There might even be more. I even have the books in Spanish, since most of my students speak Spanish. I have no idea where the books are now, but they will surface in the Fall.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

It's already been mentioned once, but I have to mention it again, just because it continues to be one of my favorite books ever: _*Where the Red Fern Grows.*_ I read it at least three times when I was much younger, then just recently picked it up and read it to my eleven year old daughter. Even though I knew it was a wonderful story, I had forgotten how beautifully written it is as well. Keep the tissues nearby though!!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> It's already been mentioned once, but I have to mention it again, just because it continues to be one of my favorite books ever: _*Where the Red Fern Grows.*_


Same here!

Also, the short novel *Red* by Jack Ketchum. This is a revenge novel, but very beautifully written.

Joel


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> Hands down, my favorite dog book is _The Art of Racing in the Rain_, but I just started a newly published book called _A Dog's Purpose_ by Bruce Cameron, and I can tell it's going to come a verrry close second.
> 
> I'm not getting linkmaker to work, so I copied and pasted the link here:
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Dogs-Purpose-ebook/dp/B003OUXE7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280105541&sr=1-1
> ...


I hate paying $10.99 for a book and I wasn't going to get this as I am in rescue and was afraid I would cry all the way thru it, but with those outstanding reviews I bought it. Now to finish my recent book and get to this one!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Brenda M. said:


> I hate paying $10.99 for a book and I wasn't going to get this as I am in rescue and was afraid I would cry all the way thru it, but with those outstanding reviews I bought it. Now to finish my recent book and get to this one!


I've had my eye on _A Dog's Purpose_, too. The premise of it really caught my attention. Let us know what you think about it when you get to it.

Rescue's such a tough job. I'm a breeder and every year or so end up taking one of our pups/dogs back. Sometimes it's for understandable reasons, but most of the time it's the people not understanding the dog or making the effort to work with it. I recently rescued a stray Labrador (just like the one on the cover of the book^) that followed me home from a run - and that's not even my breed. Okay, actually I took her home because she kept running _at_ cars, looking for whoever had dumped her out in the country apparently. Lovely dog, just tons of energy and a bad habit or two that was fixable. Luckily she has a new home now.

But animals can enrich our lives so much if we just let them.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I've had my eye on _A Dog's Purpose_, too. The premise of it really caught my attention. Let us know what you think about it when you get to it.
> 
> Rescue's such a tough job. I'm a breeder and every year or so end up taking one of our pups/dogs back. Sometimes it's for understandable reasons, but most of the time it's the people not understanding the dog or making the effort to work with it. I recently rescued a stray Labrador (just like the one on the cover of the book^) that followed me home from a run - and that's not even my breed. Okay, actually I took her home because she kept running _at_ cars, looking for whoever had dumped her out in the country apparently. Lovely dog, just tons of energy and a bad habit or two that was fixable. Luckily she has a new home now.
> 
> But animals can enrich our lives so much if we just let them.


Totally thread stealing here, but what kind of dog do you breed? And don't even get me started on the reasons the people give up these dogs. It's heartbreaking and totally frustrating all in one.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Brenda M. said:


> Totally thread stealing here, but what kind of dog do you breed? And don't even get me started on the reasons the people give up these dogs. It's heartbreaking and totally frustrating all in one.


Hi Brenda,

Australian Shepherds. Smart dogs, but active and not for everyone. Boy, the stories I could tell...

Anyway, I have two more books to finish, but I think I will go ahead and get that one.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I was going to recommend The Dogs of Babel but was beaten to it, so I'll throw in this instead:










I read it ages ago, but remember it being very good. Not on Kindle, sadly.

There's also John Muir's Stikeen, about an odd puppy who became his friend and companion on his treks through the wilderness.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Hands down, my favorite book of _any_ kind!


Great book! 
I also enjoyed


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I about threw my Kindle across the room with the ending of The Story of Edgar Sawtelle!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished _A Dog's Purpose_ tonight, and IMHO, it's an absolute tie with my other favorite dog book _The Art of Racing in the Rain_. I have soo many "favorite" passages bookmarked.  I think I will be rereading this often in the coming years.

Although I had to break my own rule about not buying a Kindle book over $9.99, this one is *worth it!* You can wait for it to come down in price (I believe it will be a Best Seller sooner rather than later--just read the rave reviews on Amazon), but why wait? You can be reading the best book of the year in 60 seconds.

If you're a dog lover (and why are you reading this thread, if you're not?), I _guarantee_ you will love this book!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I finished _A Dog's Purpose_ tonight, and IMHO, it's an absolute tie with my other favorite dog book _The Art of Racing in the Rain_. I have soo many "favorite" passages bookmarked.  I think I will be rereading this often in the coming years.
> 
> Although I had to break my own rule about not buying a Kindle book over $9.99, this one is *worth it!* You can wait for it to come down in price (I believe it will be a Best Seller sooner rather than later--just read the rave reviews on Amazon), but why wait? You can be reading the best book of the year in 60 seconds.
> 
> If you're a dog lover (and why are you reading this thread, if you're not?), I _guarantee_ you will love this book!


I think I am going to have to start this book and put The Girl with the Hornet's Nest on the back burner as I can't wait to get into this one.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> I about threw my Kindle across the room with the ending of The Story of Edgar Sawtelle!


I loved the first "half" (or so) of that book, and then HATED the second half. As far as I'm concerned, the author completely RUINED what was a fantastic dog book by taking the story off in a totally bizarre (and unpleasant) direction.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> I about threw my Kindle across the room with the ending of The Story of Edgar Sawtelle!


LOL! I wouldn't hesitate to throw a book across a room, but never my kindle! KWYM... I definitely would have preferred a different ending, but on a whole I still enjoyed the story.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm about halfway through The Art of Racing in the Rain, and I'm absolutely loving it.

I'll sure be looking at my dog differently from now on!


----------



## LeslieAnn (Jul 18, 2010)

Howdy, while adding all these great sounding books to my wish list Amazon helpfully suggested one that looks pretty good. Has anybody read Merle's Door: Lessons from a Freethinking Dog by Ted Kerasote? (Apologies if this link doesn't work correctly)

http://www.amazon.com/Merles-Door-Lessons-Freethinking-ebook/dp/B000SEKIZK/ref=reg_hu-wl_list-recs

Leslie (who is owned by Ifor, a Cardigan Welsh Corgi)


----------



## Aron (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never been a huge fan of dog-themed books, but I'd have to recommend *"Sounder" by H. William Armstrong*. I read it in middle school years back and it kind of stuck with me somewhere in the back of my brain, so much so that I actually found a dirt cheap copy at a used bookstore last year and re-read in over a few days.

Good stuff.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Art of Racing in the Rain is one of the best books I've ever read. My tears at the end weren't just because of the ending, but also because the book ended. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> The Art of Racing in the Rain is one of the best books I've ever read. My tears at the end weren't just because of the ending, but also because the book ended. I absolutely loved it.


I just started the book last night and cannot put it down. It absolutely hooked me from the very first chapter...


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Started it last night, finished it this afternoon. Still tearing up and sniffling and it has been nearly 2 hours since I finished "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein. Another incredible book recommendation from Kindleboard people. I loved the story of life as told through a dog's eyes. And such a sad-happy-beautiful ending! Wont say more as I would spoil it for people. I am headed for the bookstore tomorrow to pick up the dtb so that I can mail it to her to read. Wow! <sniff>.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Speaking of older dog books, one of the first books I read as a kid and loved was "All Dogs go to Heaven". I think it also got me hooked on reading. I found an old copy on ebay from 1961 and it has some signatures in it. I still love that book.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The Last Family in England, by Matt Haig.

However in the US it is call:


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

All of my favorites have been mentioned, including the James Herriott books and _Lives of the Monster Dogs_. I'm going to have to check out _The Art of Racing in the Rain _ now!

I was in dog rescue for about three years, as a volunteer and foster. It was hugely rewarding, sometimes heartbreaking, but overall one of the most enriching activities I've ever engaged in.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I read these books after seeing the rec on this thread, and am reporting back how much I enjoyed them. This is a cozy mystery series about a woman who runs a dog kennel and also volunteers in search and rescue with her Golden Retriever, Cisco. They are all quite good, but the first is my favorite.

  

DTB links (I just like these covers better) but all three have been Kindle-ized and the first 2 are $2.99 each.

N


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 2 golden retrievers, so I love to read books that incorporate them. I second the books shared above and will add the Andy Carpenter series by David Rosenfelt. Good mysteries, if you like that genre! Bury the Lead is the first book in the series.


----------



## Jerilin (Jul 30, 2010)

My favorites:


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> The one I read last month for the reading game was fantastic: The Art of Racing In The Rain.


YES! I loved this book!! I mentioned it to my SIL and she had just finished reading the book too.  I love how it's changed my perspective on how I think my dogs think. I also like how you know in the first chapter how the book will end, but you need to read the whole thing to find out the "filler". I actually listened to this during my commute. Thankfully the last chapter was listened to on my drive HOME. Thankfully I was driving on a paved back road instead of the interstate. I was SOBBING. Not really sadness though. (I think because I was thinking of my standard schnauzer who just turned 12.) This is an excellent book.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Me too. Hated the ending of The Story of Edgar Sartelle. The ending made no sense or resolution. It was like the author didn't know how to end the book, so he slapped on an ending, & just said, it's like Hamlet. Book done. I spent a lot of time at Oprah's Book Club reading the book with the group at that time, & most, but not all, hated the ending as well. The parts of the book that I liked, were the dogs, but when the author had a main character - a dog - what's her name, commit a PLANNED suicide (Yes, that is what I said.) towards the very end of the book....well, what the h.. was that! ...End of rant...

I also like, besides The Incredible Journey, Beautiful Joe. Thanks everyone for your suggestions. My plan is to buy & read most or all of them.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

I really loved both THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN by Garth Stein, and SIGHT HOUND by Pam Houston. _Really_ loved them.

I am passionate about dogs!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you for the recommendation of "A Dog's Purpose" - finished it yesterday and LOVED, LOVED, LOVED it!!! 

Being in rescue, it was sometimes hard for me to read and yes there were many tears shed throughout the book, but the smiles and the laughs and the feel good times totally outweighed the tears. What a wonderful, wonderful book.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Not a true dog book, but features some funny stuff inclduing a dog is THE STRAIGHT MAN by Richard Russo.  The opening chapter is hilarious and the last will make you cry.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I would have to say *Dog Heaven*. It's great for kids, and adults, upon the loss of a cherished family pet. I highly recommend it. It isn't, however, available on the Kindle.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Definitely, Call of the Wild & White Fang.


----------



## tonidale (Jan 14, 2010)

My favorite dog book is A Big Little Life by Dean Koontz. It a true story about a his dog. I loved it!


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Not exactly dog books, but I really enjoyed John Levitt's Dog Days series. They're Urban Fantasy with a strong doggy element. For some reason the first book in the series isn't available for the Kindle in the US.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I love Gylph in Gene Wolfe's "The Wizard Knight" duology. He's a talking dog, but he doesn't talk too much. He's probably my favorite dog in fiction though I realize that doesn't really make "The Wizard Knight" a dog book per say. As a tangent: I like intelligent, talking animals in fantasy fiction if they're done well as a general rule, but not always. For instance, I like the Cheshire Cat in "Alice in Wonderland" but I don't care for the beavers in "The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe."


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

_Red Dog_ by Louis de Bernières, loosely based on a real-life Aussie dog. This is a great yarn: funny, moving, outrageous, involving. It was serialised on Radio New Zealand a few years ago, and we took to timing our weekly car journeys so as not to miss a reading.


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

My favorite dog book is "The Dog Who Wouldn't Be" by Farley Mowat.  It's not available for the Kindle yet.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Brenda M. said:


> Thank you for the recommendation of "A Dog's Purpose" - finished it yesterday and LOVED, LOVED, LOVED it!!!
> 
> Being in rescue, it was sometimes hard for me to read and yes there were many tears shed throughout the book, but the smiles and the laughs and the feel good times totally outweighed the tears. What a wonderful, wonderful book.


I'm about 3/4 of the way through it and can hardly put it down. More than any other book I've read that features a dog, this one _really_ gets into the dog's mind. The author, Bruce Cameron, has my admiration for thoroughly researching and conveying the dog's thought processes. Must admit I'm looking at my own dogs a little differently now. And telling them they're 'good dogs' more often.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ooooooooh, I love dog books! Art of Racing...is my current fav. But a longtime fav is Dean Koontz "Watchers" for those who like thrillers AND great dogs. *s* 

Also just read an outstanding nonfiction book on dealing with pet loss, called "Why We Love Them So" by Father Paul A. Keenan.

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Call of the Wild, by Jack London.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

I love Watchers by Dean Koontz. Another keeper is The Dogs of Babel by Carolyn Parkhurst: A woman commits suicide and her husband turns to their dog for answers.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I love this thread !!! My fav book is _The Art of Racing in the Rain_, like so many others, just wonderful. Now looking forward to reading _A Dog's Purpose_, thanks to this thread I have added it to my wishlist........

also, on reading through the recommendations I re-read _The Watchers_ and just finished it yesterday, wonderful book !


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I think  that I must have re-read Watchers 5-6 times. *s*

A new one, called "A Breed Apart" also has dog viewpoint, and is also a thriller. My current WIP is a thriller with dog view point...if I can ever get it finished!

Although I'm not a huge mystery reader, I do love my friend's series...Susan Conant's books are great.

Hmnnn...maybe I need to start a thread about favorite CAT books, too! 

meow,
amy


----------



## Sharon Delarose (Aug 17, 2010)

I second all of the James Herriot books, but don't limit yourself to his dog books because his other books are intermixed with some of the best dog stories. These four of his: (as someone said he's not on Kindle). I've read these so many times I've lost count!

All Creatures Great and Small
All Things Bright and Beautiful
All Things Wise and Wonderful
The Lord God Made Them All

I also second Call of the Wild except that it makes me cry.

Marley and Me is on my list of wanna reads.

Bad Dog to Best Friend - If you're in rescue this one's got a happy ending. While it's primarily a training book for adult problem dogs, it's also the personal story of one very bad dog's journey from being an unwanted shelter dog to a cherished member in a permanent home.

(Yes - my husband and I are her permanent home and I wrote the book  Ain't she purty?

Bad Dog to Best Friend


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Gorgeous cover picture, Sharon, and looks like a terrific book!

Did you see there's a new book coming out about the Vick dogs...uplifting stories of rehabing these needy pit bulls, called The Lost Dogs by Jim Gorant. Don't think it's on kindle, though...released in early September: http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Dogs-Michael-Rescue-Redemption/dp/1592405509/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282054564&sr=1-1

And I have a pit bull coming out this month, too...but print only, I think (up to the publisher).
http://www.amazon.com/American-Pit-Bull-Terrier-Doglife/dp/079383600X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282054747&sr=1-1

Has anyone read The Dangerous Book for Dogs: A Parody of Rex and Sparky by Joe Garden et al? It looks like a hoot! (or a howl?!)

amy


----------



## Sharon Delarose (Aug 17, 2010)

The Vick dogs found homes?  I didn't know that.  For me that whole thing was heartbreaking.  I have no tolerance for people who do things like that.  I actually lived in a neighborhood once where dogs were stolen out of people's back yards for that.  I never kept mine outdoors to get stolen and I never will.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DakotaDog said:


> The Vick dogs found homes? I didn't know that. For me that whole thing was heartbreaking. I have no tolerance for people who do things like that. I actually lived in a neighborhood once where dogs were stolen out of people's back yards for that. I never kept mine outdoors to get stolen and I never will.


Not all of the dogs but there were a few. The Sunday paper's Parade has this as its cover story. One of the dogs, Johnny (formerly Johnny Rotten), is now one of those dogs that kids can read stories to.

Ugh, that just makes me SICK to think of dogs stolen out of someone's yard. Absolutely sick. For that or any other reason.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Actually, the majority of the Vick dogs that were saved and not killed were rehab'd and either re-homed or continue to live with fosters. The people at BadRap are wonderful! The tragic situation at least shined a spotlight on the fact that these dogs CAN be rehab'd and do not have to be automatically killed as unadoptable. I believe a portion of the book sales go to support pit bull-related charities/education (don't have that file handy...).

To bring the thread back on topic, another great dog book series is by Carole Lea Benjamin that features a dog trainer/PI with her sidekick, a pit bull.    The dog was based on her own therapy dog that she found dumped in a dumpster when he was a puppy. Not sure she's still writing the series, though...

amy


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Another old fave is Spunky







by Dori Brink. This is the book that made me a dog person for life. 
- Christina


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Anyone else read the Terhune collie stories? "Lad a Dog" and all those others? When I was a kid, I went through my library and read every dog book I could get my paws on.

A collection of some are on Kindle, too:
http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Animal-Stories-contents-ebook/dp/B001RTTCUC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282321583&sr=8-4


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I believe I read every dog book Terhune wrote. Lad was of course my favorite of the dogs, with Grey Dawn close behind. Terhune was my favorite author when I was in my teens and probably had a lot to do with forming some of my ideas about dog/human relationships.

The Gorant book is on my list of books I really want to read, but since it's not being offered for Kindle I have a decision to make - I haven't bought a paper book since I got my K more than 2-1/2 years ago. So do I break down or see if my library will have it? Anyone who is willing to go to the Amazon page for the book and click want it on Kindle, thank you.

The sad fact is that even though the Vick dogs prove a lot of pits confiscated from fighters can be rehabbed, there won't be many times when dogs come from people so wealthy they can be forced to cough up a million dollars to rehab the dogs, and that's what the article in Parade said the judge ordered Vick to set aside for the dogs. The appalling truth is in many shelters any pit bull or dog labeled part pit that walks in their doors never can walk out. I'm in Colorado and several cities here, notably Denver, have pit bull bans and they confiscate and kill any pit they can get their hands on.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yep, I think that I read Terhune's stories 2 and 3 times. That, and Beautiful Joe (I have a copy of the ORIGINAL edition!), and Lassie Come-Home. 

Beautiful Joe, of course, was a pit bull. And Ellen, you're right sadly about the fate of many of these dogs. TV programs like Little Rascals ("Petey") and others would be very different if APBTs had been treated that way in the past.

Have you read any of the Sue Henry "Alaska" mysteries with the sled dogs? Or the Virginia Lanier bloodhound mysteries? Pretty neat stories. 

amy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I also read Beautiful Joe during those years, but I found it pretty upsetting. It was not a favorite.

The Lanier bloodhound books are very good, but my favorite dog mysteries are Susan Conant's (as with many series, the earlier books are better IMO). For some reason the Sue Henry books never captured me. I've tried a couple of them and just never got hooked. Even though they aren't technically dog mysteries, I do really like Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak books, which are set in Alaska. They do feature her wolf dog, Mutt.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I have read : 'Watchers', 'Marley', 'The Plague Dogs', 'Rotweiller Rescue', and I got half way through 'Edgar Swatelle' and didn't finish it. I also read 'Cujo'. I have also loads of training manuals, because I need them. I have a rescued dufus, gorgeous Saint Bernard.
There are several dogs in my novel.
Ann


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I very much liked the thrillers that include dogs or people working with dogs. But I lose interest FAST when they get something wrong...one well known author actually had her vet-tech heroine give her SAR dog TYLENOL!!! (he was sore...yikes).

Ann, your book premise sounds fascinating. My thriller WIP also has a dog viewpoint character, trying to use my behavior background to get it accurate.

James Rollins book Altar of Eden has a dog but other animals, too, and has some pretty kewl cutting edge and animal experimentation themes. I got to interview him on my radio show: http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep52.html

amy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I almost forgot this one because it's been a few years since I read it, but has anyone else read Jon Katz's The Dogs of Bedlam Farm?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh yes, I like Joh Katz dog books, he has several. I"ve not read Soul of a Dog but that looks lovely, too.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> Oh yes, I like Joh Katz dog books, he has several. I"ve not read Soul of a Dog but that looks lovely, too.


Border Collies can be _very_ complex creatures.

This one's more YA, but I loved how the dog brought everyone together:


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wasn't that also made into a movie?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> Wasn't that also made into a movie?


Yep. I saw the movie, then read the book.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I too read all the Terhune books as a kid, and loved them.  Someone mentioned "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell and I highly recommend that one along with "For the Love of a Dog" by the same author.

I just downloaded "Through a Dog's Eyes" from Audible - looks good, anyone here read it?


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Merle's Door. Nonfiction. Terrific story of the bond between a man and a dog he finds while on a river trip.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just pre-ordered To Fetch A Thief: A Chet and Bernie Mystery.  Loved the first one, liked the second one, and am hoping the third will be a winner!  It comes out Sept. 28!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I just pre-ordered To Fetch A Thief: A Chet and Bernie Mystery. Loved the first one, liked the second one, and am hoping the third will be a winner! It comes out Sept. 28!


Ooooh! I didn't realize the third one would be out so soon! Looking forward to reading it! I wonder if


Spoiler



Chet is going to be diagnosed with something in this one? 



N


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Because of recommendations here, I read  A Dog's Purpose.  I have been crying for 2 days.  For me, this was a very tough book to read.  I lost my best companion on Jan. 30th.  She was only just two years old (she's my avatar).  I am still very raw about the whole thing and this book really made me very emotional.  I would just caution anyone who just lost a beloved dog to prepare to me moved by this dog's point of view.  The ending especially was tough for me.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> _Red Dog_ by Louis de Bernières, loosely based on a real-life Aussie dog. This is a great yarn: funny, moving, outrageous, involving. It was serialised on Radio New Zealand a few years ago, and we took to timing our weekly car journeys so as not to miss a reading.


When you say, "Aussie dog," do you mean an Australian Shepherd? That my favorite breed, and you rarely find books about them.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just interviewed the author Karen O'Toole about her new book "ORPHANS OF KATRINA; Inside the World's Biggest Animal Rescue" -- this is an incredibly well written, but emotionally devastating book to read. The resources list is terrific, and the stories can be uplifting but most are just soooo sad. She spent several weeks sleeping in in the parking lot of the Winn Dixie, and breaking/entering inside New Orleans to rescue the animals. 

I'll post a link to the Pet Peeves interview when it goes live, and will review it on about.com this week. I cried all the way through.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Amy - I saw some of the online posts from people down there at the time and heard from one Rottweiler rescuer who was down there also. Just hearing it was emotionally devastating; I can't even imagine what it was like for the people who experienced it and am not sure I have what it takes to read such a book. There is just so much misery in the world.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ellen, I felt the same way. I did NOT want to read this book, and worried for the author about who would want to read it. I will say it's some of the best, most compelling writing I've read in a while...and once started, I couldn't stop. There are some smiles and reunions, and a bit of hope thrown in. And the nearly 20 reviews on amazon rave about the book so maybe there's a bigger readership than I suspected. Hope it does well, there are lessons to be learned.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Because of recommendations here, I read A Dog's Purpose. I have been crying for 2 days. For me, this was a very tough book to read. I lost my best companion on Jan. 30th. She was only just two years old (she's my avatar). I am still very raw about the whole thing and this book really made me very emotional. I would just caution anyone who just lost a beloved dog to prepare to me moved by this dog's point of view. The ending especially was tough for me.


Prairiesky, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I understand this wasn't the right book for you to read right now. Several Amazon reviewers commented on how they were going to buy this book for a friend who had just lost their dog, and I thought that was a terrible idea! I have a coworker who lost a dog a few months ago when she and her husband were out of the country on vacation. They were devastated. I told her that "when she was ready", she should read this book, but that it wasn't a book she should read "just now". She put the book on her TBR list.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I finally convinced DH to read The Art of Racing in the Rain. He's about halfway through and thinks it's kinda silly. I'm really hoping that once all the pieces of the story come together his opinion will change.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I finally convinced DH to read The Art of Racing in the Rain. He's about halfway through and thinks it's kinda silly. I'm really hoping that once all the pieces of the story come together his opinion will change.


I have found that it is a novel a person either really loves, or, well, doesn't. For me, it was one of my all-time favorites.

What exactly is it that your husband does not like? The point of view?

The negatives I mainly hear are from women who find the racing scenes boring. Frankly, I did too until I got the philosohical connection. When I was done I was blown away, on many levels. I loved that book!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not sure why he doesn't like it. So far the only good thing he said is that hearing the dog's thoughts is 'a cute gimmick' . He's about halfway through, and I'm really hoping his opinion will change once he sees how the stories fit together. By halfway through I was completely in love with the book and could not put it down.



> Frankly, I did too until I got the philosohical connection. When I was done I was blown away, on many levels. I loved that book!


That's exactly how I feel about it. I honestly think it changed my life. I know I'll never look at my dog the same way again!


----------

